
Show HN: Cleven – a Common Lisp experimental volume graphics game engine - afainer
https://github.com/afainer/cleven
======
laarc
Cool! I'm trying to do something similar. I really think the time is ripe for
a lisp-based game engine.

I'll have more time to look into your work later, but I wanted to say (a) very
cool! Keep it up! (b) check out Lumen
([https://github.com/sctb/lumen](https://github.com/sctb/lumen)). It compiles
into Lua, and can be powered by LuaJIT. The benchmark performance is off the
charts, on par with LuaJIT itself, because it compiles to code that mimics the
way you'd write in Lua without any of the hassle.

My current plan is to add support for running Lumen via luvit, which provides
many libraries for LuaJIT, some of them useful for gamedev. If you're
interested in some kind of a collaboration, shoot me an email or something.
But regardless, best wishes and good luck!

By the way, thanks for making this available under a permissive license. It's
not always an easy decision, but the gamedev industry in particular will be
improved by choices like this.

------
laarc
Here's how to get started with Cleven on OS X:

    
    
      brew install rlwrap
      brew install sdl2
      brew install sbcl
      wget https://beta.quicklisp.org/quicklisp.lisp
      shasum -a 256 quicklisp.lisp  # c.f. https://www.quicklisp.org/beta/
      sbcl
    

Within SBCL, run the following:

    
    
      (load "quicklisp.lisp")
      (quicklisp-quickstart:install)
      (ql:add-to-init-file)
    

Press enter. Exit SBCL by running:

    
    
      (exit)
    

Then run

    
    
      cd ~/quicklisp/local-projects/
      git clone https://github.com/afainer/cleven.git
      cd cleven
      rlwrap sbcl
    

Inside SBCL, run:

    
    
      (ql:quickload "sdl2")
      (ql:quickload "cleven")
      (load "sandbox.lisp")
      (in-package #:sandbox)
      (run-sandbox)
    

It pops up a window! But I ran into an error at this point:

    
    
      debugger invoked on a SIMPLE-ERROR in thread
      #<THREAD "Render thread" RUNNING {1006D70EF3}>:
        Shader compilation failed.  The info log is:
      ERROR: 0:24: '' :  version '330' is not supported
    

I tried switching computers, but I got the same error. I'm running an AMD
Radeon R9 M370X on Yosemite.

Unfortunately I'll have to stop here, since I'm a bit pressed for time. This
project is way cool, so I'll look into it more later. If you have any ideas
how to debug it further, please let me know here or by email.

Those steps might work for other people on OS X, though. There's probably some
kind of driver issue on my end. (Ah, the life of gamedev...)

Edit: Created issue
[https://github.com/afainer/cleven/issues/1](https://github.com/afainer/cleven/issues/1)

------
afainer
Thank you, guys! I really appreciate your feedback.

------
Dekkeret
also we have a bug in description:) You need to load "cl-fad" lib just type
in: (ql:quickload "cl-fad")

